# Wanted : RB26 throttle bracket - 16380-05U01



## Pretenderpt (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

Long shot but if anyone has a throttle bracket in good shape, I want to replace my rusty one...









Enviado do meu SM-G973F através do Tapatalk


----------

